# Spaghetti?



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I really am a Spaghetti lover, but lately, I have been tiring of the same old recipe. I usually make it with ground beef, but have noticed that the quality of ground beef, and food in general has been on the decline. I need a new recipe for sauce. I don't care how long it takes to make, and really don't like too much garlic. rayer:Anybody??????rayer:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, like spaghetti. Nothing fancy mind you.......just ground beef and sauce. 

My wife buys Ragu sauce and it's always been good. She sometimes buys the house brand, whatever that may be. But, for the most part, it's Ragu. 

Looking back at your post, I'm thinking you're talking about a home-made recipe. Oh well, I know more about guns than I do sauces......or cooking for that matter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We have a friend who runs a restaurant, and makes his own Italian sausage from pork and spices, including anise.
My quick sauce, which uses his sausage, is always well-received, but it is definitely _not_ made from scratch.
(You can buy "sweet Italian sausage" uncased and by the pound at almost all supermarket meat counters. It's not as good as my friend's, but it's quite good enough.)

I sauté one pound of very lean ground beef and two of my friend's 1/2-pound sausages (broken up onto ground meat, without the casing material). I put the cooked meat into the sauce pot, and leave all of the fat in the frying pan.
I sauté one large onion, coarsely chopped, in the meat fat. I first cover the onion to let it "weep," and then uncover it to let it dry out and become translucent. The onion and the remaining fat are then dumped into the sauce pot.
Then I add two 24-ounce bottles of Ragú chunky tomato, garlic, and onion commercial pasta sauce; one 14.5-ounce can of S&W stewed tomatoes (mostly for the tomato chunks), and one six-ounce can of Hunt's tomato paste.
Stir it up, heat it through, and it's ready to go. This meat sauce goes with spaghetti or any other pasta, of course, and it also works well with cheese ravioli.

_This sauce does not taste of garlic._ Garlic is a minimal ingredient, even including that in the sausage.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a Prego man myself. The longer you simmer the sauce the better it becomes.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Sauce out of a jar........ uch!

Spaghetti Sauce Italiano

1 pound bulk Italian sausage
½ pound ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
2 clove garlic, minced

2 16-oz can tomatoes, diced
2 8-oz can tomato sauce
2 4-oz can sliced mushrooms, drained
1 cup chopped green sweet pepper
4 tablespoons quick-cooking tapioca
2 bay leave
3 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning, crushed
¼	teaspoon pepper
Dash salt

In a skillet cook sausage, ground beef, onion, and garlic till meat is brown and onion is tender. Drain off fat.

Meanwhile, in a 8 to 10-quart crockery cooker combine undrained tomatoes, tomato sauce, mushrooms, green sweet peppers, tapioca, bay leaf, Italian seasoning, pepper, and salt. Stir in meat mixture.

Cover; cook on low-heat for 8 to 10 hours or high-heat for 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A lot of people tend to over-think spaghetti sauce. They try to make it so exotic, that they make a mess out of it.

I've had some that curled my toe-nails......and that's *NOT* a good thing. :smt078


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Best out-of-jar sauce I've ever tried is Mid's Italian Sausage.... but nothing holds a candle to my Sicilian grandmother's recipe.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to use it, but my wife and I noticed that they changed their recipe........soybean oil I think....doesn't taste the same anymore.


denner said:


> I'm a Prego man myself. The longer you simmer the sauce the better it becomes.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds good, with the stewed tomatoes...a staple in my house growing up......the anise in the sausage sounds good, but will probably be tough to find......really like fennel also. I can find the sausage....finding any ground beef that tastes good is the tough part.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> We have a friend who runs a restaurant, and makes his own Italian sausage from pork and spices, including anise.
> My quick sauce, which uses his sausage, is always well-received, but it is definitely _not_ made from scratch.
> (You can buy "sweet Italian sausage" uncased and by the pound at almost all supermarket meat counters. It's not as good as my friend's, but it's quite good enough.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only thing I like about Italian food is that a healthy application of cayenne pepper turns it into mediocre Mexican food, which I love. I know this because all of the rest of my family loves it, so my wife makes it often.


----------

